# Tutorial using music and Lego



## JChandlerKim (Apr 10, 2017)

This spring break, the kids and I finally got around to making a series of YouTube videos aimed at teaching young children how to solve the cube. I'm really proud of the fact that we use music and Lego to make some of the ideas clearer. I'd love you to tell me what you think, either here, or on the channel, or even on my blog!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 10, 2017)

Interesting idea, I don't know quite what to think about how well this will work though. Hmm.


----------



## JChandlerKim (Apr 11, 2017)

Yeah hopefully we'll get some feedback from parents if not kids.


----------

